# Anyone going Bucks, Oxon & Berks Show Tomorrow?



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I am getting really nervous now!!!!

It will be my first show and I am going on my own with my 10 yr old daughter (in laws coming on Sat for the weekend so OH had to stay at home with the other 2 kids)

I have packed his bag with all his things in it - I think I have got everything I need for him.

I have got his cat carrier ready and his big pen is in the back of the car already - so he has plenty of space to roam in before we get to the show.

I am just a bit worried now about safety - especially after what happend a few months back at the same place.

It will be nice to know if anyone from here will be going along, maybe we can meet up and have a chat and a de stress!!!

Good luck to anyone else showing tomorrow - hope you all get the results you are looking for.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry not going. Where abouts is the show?

Good Luck tomorrow I'm sure it will all go well. Tell people it's your first show and they'll help you out. 

Are you taking your Bengal?

Don't forget to pack a bottle of water for him, I always end up forgetting this and then having to stop at a local corner shop to buy some


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes we will be there  taking our 2 girls (Bengals) would be great to meet you  how will we find each other?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck to you boith Janet and T&D,i'm sure all your cats will have a great day as will you


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks Kelly


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Just make sure you both post results and if poss more pics for us to drool over


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*"Good luck" both of you*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

where abouts is it,,i live in oxfordshire,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I've just looked, it's in Bracknell.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Yes it is Bracknell. Sorry I didn't reply earlier it is my youngests 3rd birthday today so am just finishing clearing up chocolate cake!!!!!

I feel like I am going on a blind date!!! If anyone wants to come and say hello to me I will be wearing white trousers and a brown top. I have just below shoulder length brown hair and will probably have a petrified look on my face!!!

Hope to see some of you tomorrow

xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

OK bag is packed.

White show blanket, food bowl, water bowl, litter tray.
Litter.
Dry food.
Water
Vacination card.
Disinfectant spray and kitchen roll.

Can I take my camera - just for photos of him?

Is there anything else I need?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes you can take your camera.

have you got a litter scoop to scoop the poop? and maybe a nappy sack etc to put the poo in before you put it into the bin?

don't forget some lunch for yourself too and maybe a flask of tea  I love my flask of tea at a show, LOL.

also cash! you may want to buy some toys to treat your boy for being good at the show etc.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Toby & Darwin said:


> Yes it is Bracknell. Sorry I didn't reply earlier it is my youngests 3rd birthday today so am just finishing clearing up chocolate cake!!!!!
> 
> I feel like I am going on a blind date!!! If anyone wants to come and say hello to me I will be wearing white trousers and a brown top. I have just below shoulder length brown hair and will probably have a petrified look on my face!!!
> 
> ...


i do hope you enjoy yourself, fingers crossed you do,, and pictures please if you can keep your hand from shaking,


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Sending good wishes to all who are going tomorrow - good luck - have a wonderful day and when you come back, remember to post here about your winnings


----------

